# Building Wood Round Columns



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been working with wood to a measured extent for a few years now and am ready to broaden the horizons and go better. 

I am wanting to build some wooden, round colums. I'm tired of falling back on pvc. I do not have a lathe and want to build my colums about 3' in height and 7" in diameter. Anybody out there willing to share some info with me on how you would go about this?

Thanks in advance.

mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mark

The easy way below,Multi-Sided Glue Joint Router Bits

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits

=====



rmark said:


> I have been working with wood to a measured extent for a few years now and am ready to broaden the horizons and go better.
> 
> I am wanting to build some wooden, round colums. I'm tired of falling back on pvc. I do not have a lathe and want to build my colums about 3' in height and 7" in diameter. Anybody out there willing to share some info with me on how you would go about this?
> 
> ...


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks! I have been searching the web and found those bits for a much more expensive price. I will be investing in these for sure. 

Do you have any advice for routing the flutes in a round column? I'm reading some about building a jig for it. Still looking...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mark

A simple jig for the router table will do the trick on a 3ft.tall one.

=========



rmark said:


> Thanks! I have been searching the web and found those bits for a much more expensive price. I will be investing in these for sure.
> 
> Do you have any advice for routing the flutes in a round column? I'm reading some about building a jig for it. Still looking...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Solid or hollow?

If hollow, the bit BJ linked, or various others designed to create a hollow polygon would be a start. The angle on the side of the slats determines the number of sides on the polygon. The more the better if you're going to put it on the lathe to make the outside round. You'd need to add plates on the ends to mount it on the lathe, of course.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v117-0902/ea_-_chamfer

If solid, start with a timer that is larger than the 7" diameter you want, trim off the corners on the table saw to create a polygon, mount on the lathe, and use a large gouge to slowly turn it into a cylinder. Finish with a skew gouge to smooth it to size.

OOPS. Just noticed you said that you do NOT have a lathe. In that case, you might create a jig to hold the polygon like a lathe, but position the router above, sliding it along as you turn the piece by hand.


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Mark
> 
> A simple jig for the router table will do the trick on a 3ft.tall one.
> 
> =========


For the router table? Can you please explain on this? (Sorry, i'm a little more of a newbie than I care to admit.)

I have read of building 3 sided boxes the diameter of the column with the top side incorporating the jig. Friction fit the box over the column so that it cannot turn (using shims to wedge tighter) and then proceed with routing. I understand that but see potential problems in getting the flutes the same spacing apart.


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> Solid or hollow?
> 
> If hollow, the bit BJ linked, or various others designed to create a hollow polygon would be a start. The angle on the side of the slats determines the number of sides on the polygon. The more the better if you're going to put it on the lathe to make the outside round. You'd need to add plates on the ends to mount it on the lathe, of course.
> 
> ...


I'm looking to build the colums hollow. I don't have a lathe (yet).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

If you don't have a router table a 3 side box will work with your plunge router, but the guide slot and the index wheel is a must have, the slot will control the flute and the guide will keep it true,you can mount the index wheel to the column, than turn and lock it in place with the index wheel..

I would suggest a core router bit for the job.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_core.html

brass guides below..
9 Piece Router Template Guide Set

======



rmark said:


> For the router table? Can you please explain on this? (Sorry, i'm a little more of a newbie than I care to admit.)
> 
> I have read of building 3 sided boxes the diameter of the column with the top side incorporating the jig. Friction fit the box over the column so that it cannot turn (using shims to wedge tighter) and then proceed with routing. I understand that but see potential problems in getting the flutes the same spacing apart.


----------

